# Speed up booting by loading some KLDs after kernel is loaded



## alie (Sep 14, 2011)

My question like the subject. Anyone knows how to do this ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm.  You could load modules in /etc/rc.local with kldload(8).  Maybe loading the USB modules after boot really would speed it up.  Benchmark it!


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Sep 14, 2011)

One can also use kld_list on recent systems, see r223550.


----------

